# "12 type Enneagram"? What is this??



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

I came across some information about a person who is writing about and making videos about the "12 type Enneagram." I have been studying the Enneagram for a long time and have never heard of such a thing. What is the deal??

One of the sites: 
The 12 Type Enneagram

Also several youtube vids about it.

Has anyone ever heard of this? Is it related to astrology? I'm confused.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

My immediate thought:

There are 12 types, divided into two groups of six, yet they're calling it an enneagram and using that symbol...? How does that work?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

interesting, 6 "hybrid" types are like the wings in Enneagram, except, say, 7w8 and 8w7 would actually be the same type and it looks something like this

A-AB-B-BC-C-CD-D-DE-E-EF-F-FA


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

The website said it's not related to astrology.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

At first I thought that banned user JSRS01/Blystone had something to do with this thread.

He had his own 12-type theory which seems unrelated to this, because he actually designed a new symbol with 12 points, as opposed to this other guy who just uses the actual Enneagram. Blystone never thoroughly explained his interpretation of the types. Just talked a bunch of wizard nonsense, kind of like this guy who's assigning planetary labels to people.

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/312114-introduction-dodeagram.html

So I checked out the link you provided, and apparently I'm Mercury-Saturn. I like the exemplar guy's face, so I'm okay with being Mercury-Saturn. ^-^ (Checks description.) Well, nope, I'm a pure Saturn. No speed like that Mercury type. Saturn is Campling's type 8... I guess that's interesting...? ehhh


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Yeah... I guess I'm confused because the "12 types" are so vaguely defined and I don't understand why the person is using planet names. It seems like this theorist is just asking for their ideas to be mixed up with astrology. I saw some youtube vids on it and plan on watching them tomorrow. Maybe that will clarify things. For now it just seems like they wrote a weird book and are trying to market/sell it...


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't really see a connection to astrology at all, despite the type names. It's an interesting theory, but I think it's a bit too wishy-washy at this stage. Also, I'm quite confused about why the makers of the 12-type "enneagram" use the enneagram symbol at all-- trying to leech off enneagram's brand recognition, maybe?

(also, took the test, just for fun. I'm a Saturn )


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm somewhat interested, but it looks to me like it needs more development.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

The "planetary" types predate today's personality types (even predate Ichazo's Enneagrams). I've seen them most often associated with Rodney Collin who was connected with the 4th way (Gurdjieff teachings). They're actually much more in keeping with Gurdjieff's original use of the Enneagram symbol than the personality types are (it tickles me how so many people studying the personality types place such great importance on the symbol when it really was a misappropriation and contradiction of it's original use). Also, amazing how so many authors and teachers keep selling the personality types as an ancient system when it doesn't even use the symbol correctly (say it often enough with enough authority and people just go along with it I guess).

Anyhow, the 12 types come from the six planetary types at points 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8 (given planetary names but having nothing to do with astrology per se) and the six hybrid types indicated by the lines between those points (e.g., point 1 as the lunar type, point 4 as the venus type, someone having both would be a hybrid lunar-venus type). I don't remember how 3, 6, and 9 were used (if they even were - those points represent something very different than the other points in the Gurdjieff tradition). 

There have been several books written about them at various times (I've most often seen them called "planetary" or "essence" types). I explored them a long time ago because I wondered if this was Ichazo's original source for his types but the planetary types and their use of the symbol is quite different from Ichazo's Enneagrams and today's personality types.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Test is here for the first six types, and here's the test to see if you're a hybrid type. I have to be honest, I'm not very confident in this guy's test writing abilities. Or his personality theory.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

it's interesting... i don't think--like another said--that the numbers in parenthesis are supposed to be linked back to the enneagram (if they are, they don't make any sense. i can find a vague pattern in some, that what's listed in parenthesis would be the growth point of the description given, but it falls through if applied across the board). 


i also don't understand peoples' displeasure with linking it to elements or planets. they don't necessarily mean that the planet actually has that quality... it's just a projected human quality, that is used to convey information...
lol, don't let it stop you from finding meaning in it--i mean, we are all studying a psycho-spiritual metric that is forced into a human conception of numbers and shapes, with arbitrary rules and "wings" that have little basis after all, that is nearly as "ridiculous" as astrology or any other metric that an individual can find subjective value within, and then apply to their own life (unless of course one wants to make it credible and link it to actual mental illnesses--which is a big "no, no" in this particular sphere, for some reason). 

in any case, i got mars. if i'm a hybrid, i'd be mars-jupiter.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

justforthespark said:


> Test is here for the first six types, and here's the test to see if you're a hybrid type. I have to be honest, I'm not very confident in this guy's test writing abilities. Or his personality theory.


Those tests were way too short. I still don't know if I'd be a Saturn, Lunar, Lunar-Jupiter, or Mars-Jupiter.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't like it,it just feels forced and not very meaningful,the personalities described don't really make sense imo

I seem to fit lunar-venus hybrid though


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I don't like it,it just feels forced and not very meaningful,the personalities described don't really make sense imo
> 
> I seem to fit lunar-venus hybrid though


"the sexy affectionate adult child"

this type isn't me in the slightest but i think i may have found the title of my memoir


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

After having read it, I feel like I'm a Lunar-Saturn type. Which isn't possible, but enh.


Or...wait, the slowness of Venus fits too. Argh.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

This is interesting. Well, more fun than interesting, but still something cool to look at I guess. I seem to be closest to a Lunar type. (I don't put any stock in the zodiac and I know this has nothing to do with the zodiac, but it's a funny coincidence that I fit this type and I'm a Cancer considering Cancer's association with the Moon.)

Just for fun, I'm going to try and type these with the mainstream enneagram.

*Venus:* Sexual 2, or maybe just the sexual instinct in general.
*Mars:* 8.
*Jupiter:* 1, maybe some Social 7 or Self Pres 4 in there too. 
*Saturn:* 5. 
*Mercury*: 3 and/or 7.
*Lunar:* 9 and/or Self Pres 2. 
*Lunar-Venus:* 2wX sx/sp or sp/sx
*Venus-Mercury:* 7 with a 3w2 or 2w3 heart fix? Or vice versa? :\
*Mercury-Saturn*: IDK, 3 with a 5 fix? 5 with a strong connection to the 7 disintegration point? IDEK.
*Saturn-Mars*: Sexual 1? Social 8? Social 2?
*Mars-Jupiter*: 14x/41x/x14/x41/4x1/1x4 tritype, strong sx.
*Jupiter-Lunar*: 2w1 sp/so or so/sp, Social 9w1?

Wow, these types are poorly defined. >_>;;


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

justforthespark said:


> "the sexy affectionate adult child"
> 
> this type isn't me in the slightest but i think i may have found the title of my memoir


lol!


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

justforthespark said:


> "the sexy affectionate adult child"
> 
> this type isn't me in the slightest but i think i may have found the title of my memoir


lol!

(edit: erm, sorry I posted this twice by accident. Computer going crazy over here.)


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> This is interesting. Well, more fun than interesting, but still something cool to look at I guess. I seem to be closest to a Lunar type. (I don't put any stock in the zodiac and I know this has nothing to do with the zodiac, but it's a funny coincidence that I fit this type and I'm a Cancer considering Cancer's association with the Moon.)
> 
> Just for fun, I'm going to try and type these with the mainstream enneagram.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's my initial reaction, too... they're so poorly defined and I can't understand the relationship to the shape of the Enneagram (though maybe I'm missing something.) Also, I don't have a problem with them using planet names persay, and I'm not one to pretend that the Enneagram is some kind of scientific system, I just feel like using the planet names is just asking to be conflated/confused with astrology. In general it all needs to be sussed out more.


----------

